# m'n eigen, d'r eigen



## ablativ

Is this correct language use, at least colloquial and accepted or worse than that and should be avoided?

Hij zag *z'n eigen* in de spiegel...

Ze vraagt *d'r eigen* af of ....


----------



## Katrino

The phrases are typical for a certain region in Belgium. (dialect)
In written text it should be avoided. 

correct: hij zag zichzelf in de spiegel...
           zij vraagt zich af ...


----------



## Suehil

Not only in Belgium, I've heard them in the Utrecth/Amsterdam region, too.  I agree they should be avoided.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


ablativ said:


> Is this correct language use, at least colloquial and accepted or worse than that and should be avoided?



I agree that it should be avoided in the context of Standard Dutch on either side of the big rivers.

But it's one of those constructions which make me realise how far Standard Dutch is removed from my local tongue and which make me think once in a while that Standard Dutch will always remain a foreign language to me, at least partially. It's a struggle, choosing between language particularism and the, erm, the higher good of Standard Dutch promoted by SD aficionados...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## mayadebij

Hi,
I don't know if it's accepted in Belgium dialect, no offense intended, but although Suehil is absolutely right it's common in certain Dutch ereas of Amsterdam, The Haag and Utrecht, it's absolutely not done.
The same goes for liggen (lying) and leggen (laying). People who speak those urban dialects often use leggen where it should be liggen. 
Still you should avoid it as it's considered as low educated even in the cities.
I grew up in the city and was used to it but when I (rarely) hear someone say it now it sounds like swearing to me.

Groetjes


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


mayadebij said:


> I don't know if it's accepted in Belgium dialect


In my Brabantian (Antwerpian) dialect _'r eigen_ is completely accepted, . 
But I don't know if it's limited to the Brabantian (Flanders and the Netherlands) and Hollandian dialects.
Zijn er Zeeuwen, Vlamingen en Limburgers in de zaal?


On the other hand, I start to wonder if we really say "*d*'r eigen" over here in Antwerp.
Ze wast (d?) 'r eigen. (doubting, I think I hear t'r)
Hij wast z'n eigen. (z devoiced, hence /s/)

Ze moet (d?) 'r eigen wassen. (Not sure what I hear, d'r or t'r)
Hij moet z'n eigen wassen. (I think I hear /z/, though /s/ sounds okay too)

Ik zeg dat ze (d?) 'r eigen moet wassen. (quite sure no d)
Ik zeg dat 'm z'n eigen moeten wassen (not comparable with the phrase above)



> The same goes for liggen (lying) and leggen (laying).


Interesting. Never heard that confusion among native speakers. But let's reserve leggen/liggen for a separate thread, *please*.

Groetjes,

Frank
(with a dash of DF *moderator*)


----------



## Lopes

Let me note that the pronounciation (of the Amsterdam version) would be _me eige _and _se eige_. 

Even though I like it, it's probably best avoided.


----------

